# MTD 550 friction wheel rubber



## Skidder

Hey all new here and first post. I have what I believe is a 1989 MTD 5 h.p. snowblower. I just repowered it today with the 212 Predator engine. Everything went pretty straight forward. I did have to replace the 4 mounting bolts and that was about it. Nice to have a more powerful engine. Tomorrow I'll be doing the impeller kit. Well back to my question does anyone know the exact part # for just the rubber for the friction wheel? I figured new engine, belts etc. I might just as well do the friction wheel too. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Big Ed

If you knew exactly what model you have someone might.

I think it would be easier just to get the whole friction wheel.
I just got one for my 5/22 Craftsman and it was $18. 
I have seen it said here that you might not be able to get just the rubber.


----------



## Skidder

I see just the rubber all over ebay and amazon I just want to make sure of the part # it's not in the manual. It's the MTD 550-000 model


----------



## Big Ed

Skidder said:


> I see just the rubber all over ebay and amazon I just want to make sure of the part # it's not in the manual. It's the MTD 550-000 model


I didn't notice the title. 

Maybe it was said about another brand being hard to get?

I do see them all over ebay, some are more then I spent for a whole new friction wheel.


----------



## Skidder

I see one for $9.95 with free shipping


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Skidder said:


> I see just the rubber all over ebay and amazon I just want to make sure of the part # it's not in the manual. It's the MTD 550-000 model



Is there something in front of the 550 ?? I can't find that model on the MTD site.
Outdoor Power Equipment Parts: Use the Part Finder Tool from MTD


----------



## Skidder

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is there something in front of the 550 ?? I can't find that model on the MTD site.
> Outdoor Power Equipment Parts: Use the Part Finder Tool from MTD


319-550-000 thanks but all I can find is the whole assembly not just the replacement rubber


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That's what Big Ed was getting at when he mentioned posting the model number, the whole thing. You never know when one of us has a web site you don't and can find something. Giving just part of a model number does us no good.
Some of those friction wheels don't come apart and yours might be one of them where you can only get the whole thing.
Now I'm off to research.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Well, looks to be a PN 05080AP and about $22 shipped on Ebay. It looks to be one piece and I didn't see any option to just get the rubber. I think the rubber is crimped into the wheel at the factory. Anyone else with more luck or an extra web site I don't have ??


----------



## Skidder

Kiss I will go check thanks all of you for all the info. P.s. didn't know a 550 had different model numbers


----------



## Skidder

Well just checked and it has three bolts in it so I'm not sure why it would be a press fit. The thing I don't understand is why is this such a problem? Without taking it out which I will do tomorrow if I have to is I have no idea what the diameter is. That will tell all I guess.


----------



## Big Ed

Skidder said:


> Well just checked and it has three bolts in it so I'm not sure why it would be a press fit. The thing I don't understand is why is this such a problem? Without taking it out which I will do tomorrow if I have to is I have no idea what the diameter is. That will tell all I guess.


He was talking about the rubber being crimped on to the wheel during manufacturing, not how the wheel is mounted itself. Mine is held on by 3 bolts too.
The only problem I see even if you had the measurements the ones on e bay don't have any measurements listed? Do they?

It might be the same as what I have on my 5/22 Craftsman. I see one of the rubber pieces on e bay has a big list of machines it works on.
I bought mine just to have in case the rubber gets worn in the middle of a season. When I do replace it I will check out on mine if just the rubber can be replaced. 
I think one size might take care of a lot of different machines.


----------



## Skidder

Big Ed check this video on how to replace the rubber at around 5:02 it shows it coming apart with a screwdriver.


----------



## Big Ed

I have been sitting here looking at my replacement, my rubber is sitting on the metal plate and it is real tight on the plate. It doesn't move at all, I think I would have a hard time prying it off the plate with a screwdriver.

I am not going to try either.
It is on there solid.

Looks like what is in the video except mine is a Craftsman, mine is a Briggs & Stratton part number 1501435MA it replaces the Craftsman # 53830.
I found these measurements for mine, Inner diameter of 2-1/4-inches
Outer diameter of 4-7/16-inches. That is measurements for the rubber with the wheel plate.

The rubber itself looks to be 3-15/16 x 4-7/16. But that is taking with it sitting on the metal disc. Hard to really see the exact dimensions, And the rubber on mine doesn't move at all, like it is glued on.

I don't know what one you need.
E mail the guy in the video, he should know. 
I think a lot are the same size but I don't know, I thought someone here would.


----------



## Big Ed

I just watched a video by him on my machine, it looks like my rubber with the metal plate is the only way to replace mine. You can't just replace the rubber. It comes together. Yours looks like you can.

I looked around on e bay and did see some different measurements on the rubber pieces.

I guess you will have to take it off and measure to be sure.


----------



## Skidder

Big Ed said:


> I have been sitting here looking at my replacement, my rubber is sitting on the metal plate and it is real tight on the plate. It doesn't move at all, I think I would have a hard time prying it off the plate with a screwdriver.
> 
> I am not going to try either.
> It is on there solid.
> 
> Looks like what is in the video except mine is a Craftsman, mine is a Briggs & Stratton part number 1501435MA it replaces the Craftsman # 53830.
> I found these measurements for mine, Inner diameter of 2-1/4-inches
> Outer diameter of 4-7/16-inches. That is measurements for the rubber with the wheel plate.
> 
> The rubber itself looks to be 3-15/16 x 4-7/16. But that is taking with it sitting on the metal disc. Hard to really see the exact dimensions, And the rubber on mine doesn't move at all, like it is glued on.
> 
> I don't know what one you need.
> E mail the guy in the video, he should know.
> I think a lot are the same size but I don't know, I thought someone here would.


Well Big Ed I thank you for taking the time to help. I also thought someone would know. Mines not bad but I figured with replacing the engine,bearings,bushings and belts I should probably have a spare to get ready for next season. Thanks again, Bob


----------



## Big Ed

Let us know what you ended up with, it might help someone in the future.


----------



## Skidder

Will do!!


----------



## Big Ed

I found this, it has 4 different breakdown pictures I think this is yours?
Says it is a 1989,

Outdoor Power Equipment Parts: Use the Part Finder Tool from MTD

After it loads click the down arrow in the parts column it has three more.
The part number Kiss posted looks to be right.
It does appear to be one piece too?

This one on e bay has some measurements,


----------



## Skidder

Thanks I'm going to take mine off and measure it and also see if it comes apart if not i'll order the one you posted.


----------



## Skidder

I checked and measured mine this morning it's supposed to be 6" and it's down to about 5-1/4" just barely touching so I guess after 25 seasons it's time for a new one. I found one on Ebay for $11.59 shipped for $10.00 not to bad. Big Ed same part # you mentioned.Come to find out it's not a replaceable rubber you have to replace the whole disc. The video was a different setup than mine.


----------



## Big Ed

Skidder said:


> I checked and measured mine this morning it's supposed to be 6" and it's down to about 5-1/4" just barely touching so I guess after 25 seasons it's time for a new one. I found one on Ebay for $11.59 shipped for $10.00 not to bad. Big Ed same part # you mentioned.Come to find out it's not a replaceable rubber you have to replace the whole disc. The video was a different setup than mine.


If yours is worn down how do you know that it is supposed to be 6"? From the listing I linked? That says 6".
Just wondering, I do see some at 5.5".
Mine is little compared to yours. 

Now what else can you buy for it?


----------



## Skidder

Just from cross referencing the model and part #s. Every model and part # say 6". If not back it goes. I got excited when I went out today we had light flurries. But nothing. Never thought I would LIKE to see snow!


----------



## Skidder

yup it was 6" come to find out. All one piece. hard to see in the photo but these are two stacked on top of each other. Only 1/16" left from the old one. Thanks for all the help. Bob


----------

